
New Scalable Mesh Networking Protocol That Makes Net Neutrality Irrelevant - PhaseMage
http://isogrid.org/blog/2017/12/15/mesh-networking-protocol-that-makes-net-neutrality-irrelevant/
======
PhaseMage
Hi, I'm the main developer behind the IsoGrid Protocol. Let me know if you
have any questions!

I'm looking for folks who might be interested in helping out. I was raised
under Windows, but I want to use free (as in freedom) software, so integration
has been a bit slow going as I learn how to use Linux.

~~~
Cyberdog
"Protocols" of scaling mesh networks are a dime a dozen. I'd rather read about
stable and popular _implementations_ of them.

~~~
PhaseMage
Implementation is in-progress. I've open-sourced it at
[https://github.com/IsoGrid/IsoSwitch](https://github.com/IsoGrid/IsoSwitch)

I agree with you, I would also rather be reading about a stable and popular
implementation of a scalable mesh network. However, there is no such thing.
TCP/IP is the closest I've seen, but I think we can do better.

